# old powder??



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is a question that a friend of mine ask, would appreate any advise I can pass on.



Some guy at work gave me a MEC singlestage shotshell reloading press. With the press he gave me 25lb bag of lead shot and 1 lb of Hercules Green Dot power. He told me the powder sat it his basement for about 10 yrs and the basement is damp. He didn't think the powder was good anymore.

Here's the question: The powder is in a cardboard can and unopened. When you shake the can the powder grains move freely. How can you tell if the powder is still good?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

When in doubt....Throw it out!
Most powders as I understand it have a shelf life. Call Hercules and see what they say.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

gmaske said:


> When in doubt....Throw it out!


Just don't try to burn it.:smt009


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Fertilizer


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Just don't try to burn it.:smt009


Why does this make me think of the coyote chasing the roadrunner?? :anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had powder two years old that I still used and it was fine. Might want to think about getting it into a more air tight container though


----------

